# No water



## BRIDGET12 (Oct 28, 2013)

We are staying in Al Fardan building, Opp National Flour Mills (New Name : Al Ghurair Foods), Near Carrefour, Al ghubaiba Area, Bur Dubai



In Al Fardan Building there is no water since yesterday (27/10/2013)as the tank broke. We are paying our rents on time. Now when we are asking to find some solution there is no response from their side. There are 7 floors in this building and all the flats are full.



People in this flat are literally struggling without water as you know even for the basic needs we need water. 2 days since we took bathe...even to go to washroom we need to buy water. there are women, children, working people everyone staying in this building.



Watchman says it will take minimum 2-3 days for them to find some solution.



PLEASE SUPPORT US IN THIS. PLEASE TAKE IT ON AIR SO THAT WE GET SOME SUPPORT AND OUR PROBLEM WILL BE RESOLVED


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Are you speaking with the watchman? Why not with the landlord office directly? The least I would expect is a proper communication on what is happening next and when...


----------



## BRIDGET12 (Oct 28, 2013)

Budw said:


> Are you speaking with the watchman? Why not with the landlord office directly? The least I would expect is a proper communication on what is happening next and when...


Do u really think that on the 2nd day we will be without talking to watchman. the entire building people went to watchman some shouting, some requesting, pleading but he says he cant help it is the Al Fardan office who has to decide. Al fardan office people says they are waiting for a quotation...Honestly if one day in their house if there is no water they will get to know what we are going thorough. Small kids whose clothes has to be washed now and old people I don't know who all are suffering in this building...how can these people act so irresponsible


----------



## BRIDGET12 (Oct 28, 2013)

and they are not small people, they are Al fardan people and they have all they arrogance of that in them..it is like you want to stay you stay or leave the flat...


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

BRIDGET12 said:


> and they are not small people, they are Al fardan people and they have all they arrogance of that in them..it is like you want to stay you stay or leave the flat...


They maybe not small people as you say, but I checked them on Google, their group website does not look very professional; it perhaps reflects the standard of that company  

I am not sure what advise I could give. But for sure, like you I would try everything, including speaking to senior people in that group that hopefully can take executive decisions overriding their normal processes. 

It may well be that the delay is due to a head scratching, tunnel visioned Al Fardan administrator sitting in a hidden cubical who is satisfying him/her self with collecting quotes, tacking them to a file, and then put it at the bottom of a stack, and does that 300x a day... And once they finally have a quote, the single boss that can sign the PO left the office for the day at 9:30am... 

Hope you get it sorted very fast, I feel your pain!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Is the water back on? I had water pouring out of two ceilings for three days while the landlord and the maintenance company discussed whether the landlord would approve the expenditure.


----------



## BRIDGET12 (Oct 28, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Is the water back on? I had water pouring out of two ceilings for three days while the landlord and the maintenance company discussed whether the landlord would approve the expenditure.



No we still don't have water. The only difference that happened in our case is that instead of NO WATER board next to the lift they replaced it with NTACT WATCHMAN FOR WATER.

whoever wants water should go with a bucket near watchman's room and can fill from these...Is this what we are paying the rent for? Our contract expires next May 2014 and we are stuck here. On one side Dubai bidding for Expo 2020. On the other hand poor condition of Dubai buildings which the authorities are not even bothered about...

Who can we go and complain to? Neither are we BIG Shots nor do we have any contacts with any local people.

Average Working class should go through all this without complaining...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you tried DM? Perhaps they can advise you where you stand legally?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Call someone at Gulf News - they like to print these articles ....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> Call someone at Gulf News - they like to print these articles ....


Great idea and XPress, 7 Days, KT and National and get the Arabic speaking tenants onto the Arabic newspapers!


----------



## BRIDGET12 (Oct 28, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Great idea and XPress, 7 Days, KT and National and get the Arabic speaking tenants onto the Arabic newspapers!


I tried doing that by sending mails to Gulf News & Khaleej Times...no response...no water even today... pathetic condition...


----------



## BRIDGET12 (Oct 28, 2013)

If there was 1 Arabic speaking tenant in this building it would have been good all are Asians


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BRIDGET12 said:


> I tried doing that by sending mails to Gulf News & Khaleej Times...no response...no water even today... pathetic condition...


Try XPress. Call them, they are very good at publishing this kind of thing and write to the 7 Days letters' page.


----------



## BRIDGET12 (Oct 28, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Try XPress. Call them, they are very good at publishing this kind of thing and write to the 7 Days letters' page.



Guys!!! Finally we got water in our building....Thnx for all the support extended....:yo:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Fantastic - did you beat everyone in the family to the shower?


----------

